# Uber just cut rates in CT 20%



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber is committed to providing the highest quality and most affordable transportation options for riders in Connecticut. To ensure both strong partner earnings and high rider demand, Uber will be reducing prices on trips that begin in Fairfield, Litchfield, New Haven, New London, Tolland, Middlesex, and Windham counties by 20% beginning on Wednesday, November 18, at noon. We have seen significant increases in demand in dozens of other markets when making these changes, most recently in Hartford County, and expect similar results in the rest of the state.
*GUARANTEE*
We are so confident that this is the right change for our partners *we are implementing a gross bookings guarantee*of $13 and $15 per hour during peak times over the next week.

To qualify for this guarantee, *you must accept 90% of your trips, complete an average of one trip per hour, and drive during the following times:*
Wednesday to Friday ($13/hr): 8 - 10am, 5 - 7pm
Friday and Saturday nights ($15/hr): 10pm - 2am

RATES IN CONNECTICUT AS OF NOVEMBER 18, 12PM

* uberX uberXL
Base Fare $1.75 $3.25
Per Mile $1.10 $2.00
Per Minute $0.16 $0.20
Minimum $5.45 $7.45
Safe Ride Fee $1.45 $1.45
*

Since reducing prices by 20% in Hartford County in August, partner net earnings have grown by 35%. Hartford partners are now receiving 1.6 times more trip requests per hour, allowing them to stay busier while online and make more money.

*Average Hartford Partner Take-Home Earnings Per Hour*










*ADDITION OF SURCHARGE TO RIDER FARES ENDING IN NEW YORK CITY*
Starting today, you will be compensated $15 for trips that begin in Connecticut and end in New York City to compensate you for the return toll and gas to get back. This change is being made after listening to your feedback.

This price change has been carefully considered by the Uber team and will help your business grow in Connecticut. We are confident that this change will significantly increase rider demand and your earnings.
*QUESTIONS?*
As always, please don't hesitate to email us at[email protected] if you have any questions or concerns.

*Uber Connecticut Team*


----------



## mars is waiting (Apr 15, 2015)

How do they figure that since lowering your fares you'll make more money?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mars is waiting said:


> How do they figure that since lowering your fares you'll make more money?


yea, and how do they know our "take home earnings"? To me "take home earnings" means not what uber puts in our bank account but what we take home after paying our gas and maintenance expenses. How they love to play with words!


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Simple math: Before - work 1 hour and make $10.....New - work 11 hours and make $10.01


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber is committed to providing the highest quality and most affordable transportation options for riders in Connecticut. To ensure both strong partner earnings and high rider demand, Uber will be reducing prices on trips that begin in Fairfield, Litchfield, New Haven, New London, Tolland, Middlesex, and Windham counties by 20% beginning on Wednesday, November 18, at noon. We have seen significant increases in demand in dozens of other markets when making these changes, most recently in Hartford County, and expect similar results in the rest of the state.
> *GUARANTEE*
> We are so confident that this is the right change for our partners *we are implementing a gross bookings guarantee*of $13 and $15 per hour during peak times over the next week.
> 
> ...


Those poor folks in Fairfield county - now they will be able to afford an uber. 
On a serious note that really went down - now lower than MA.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mars is waiting said:


> How do they figure that since lowering your fares you'll make more money?


If I were uber I would want to have more every day folks who do not take cabs normally, to be able to use uber to transport themselves around.

Especially in locations where there is no major transportation agency in place (to say muni/Bart is one of the best in the country is laughable to me, but I've been outside of the US but I get what they're getting at).

I'd want folks to be able to take uber to get around and SEE that if they do so on a daily basis; that it's cheaper than owning a car factoring in all the majors (price of car, maintenance, insurance, gas + deprecation value).

I'd also want on the flip side, folks to be able to drive...and make decent money (let's leave it at that and not go down the rabbit hole)...but the only way to ensure they make money is to have a consistent flow of demand.

So while you make slightly less. The demand hopefully makes up for it.

Really, at some point I should reevaluate the cut I take and how much I'm paying the prgmers and service folks; as well as the amount I'm tucking away myself (hah!).

But let's face it, even as a last resort that wouldn't be a last resort.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Those poor folks in Fairfield county - now they will be able to afford an uber.
> On a serious note that really went down - now lower than MA.


Springfield starting to look good to me!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

You should also remember uber isn't necessarily taking away all of cabs' business..so much as a good chunk + getting folks who normally do not cab on a daily basis, to uber, based on the convenience and "everything in one price" aka no tipping feature.

I'm pretty sure that feature wouldn't be integrated anytime soon unless something left curve drastic happens


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Springfield starting to look good to me!


Can you drive in MA? I got a pax who asked me to take her to Pawtucket and I decided to go and when I got there providence was surging, but I didn't stay cause even at 2x .80 it's still better in MA than RI.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber is committed to providing the highest quality and most affordable transportation options for riders in Connecticut. To ensure both strong partner earnings and high rider demand, Uber will be reducing prices on trips that begin in Fairfield, Litchfield, New Haven, New London, Tolland, Middlesex, and Windham counties by 20% beginning on Wednesday, November 18, at noon. We have seen significant increases in demand in dozens of other markets when making these changes, most recently in Hartford County, and expect similar results in the rest of the state.
> *GUARANTEE*
> We are so confident that this is the right change for our partners *we are implementing a gross bookings guarantee*of $13 and $15 per hour during peak times over the next week.
> 
> ...


This is the same ludicrous email they send to every market when they cut the rates, the only people who make more money is Uber, for you to make what you made before you need to drive longer hours and put more miles on your car, anyone with half a brain can figure this out. They did this in NYC, cut us by 35% and told us we will make more money, lol "I send them an email asking them when they would be sending me the wings for my car, so I can fly over the traffic and do more fares per hour, they still have not responded, the wings are probably still in development", it's been a nightmare since, they also added another 20,000 plus cars, so yes more fares for uber, not the individual driver, anyone who buys what they are selling, I will give you my number, please call me, I have a bridge to sell you.
Uber is trying to suffocate the competition on the drivers backs.
Anyone here who thinks this is fantastic, needs to get themselves checked.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I like this $15 compensation for going into NYC. I wonder if this is only for uberx drivers or black drivers too.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I like this $15 compensation for going into NYC. I wonder if this is only for uberx drivers or black drivers too.


And how does this help you, wow $15, really, and that is before uber takes their cut, uber loves drivers like you.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

ORT said:


> And how does this help you, wow $15, really, and that is before uber takes their cut, uber loves drivers like you.


I drive uber black. I made $289 ($375 before uber's 25% cut) yesterday on 2 trips in addition to my other limo work i do. I'll take the extra $15 per trip because pretty much all of my trips are into NYC.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I drive uber black. I made $289 ($375 before uber's 25% cut) yesterday on 2 trips in addition to my other limo work i do. I'll take the extra $15 per trip because pretty much all of my trips are into NYC.


This is the really the only way to make any decent money with Uber.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If I were uber I would want to have more every day folks who do not take cabs normally, to be able to use uber to transport themselves around.
> 
> Especially in locations where there is no major transportation agency in place (to say muni/Bart is one of the best in the country is laughable to me, but I've been outside of the US but I get what they're getting at).
> 
> ...


While you think the demand might be higher, quality of passengers goes down; anybody who can afford the bus can afford the Uber. Then the trouble starts. All the misfits come out of the woodwork. Problem children, no respect for your property, you, whatever. Not the kind of people I want to sit behind me. The other day I got a call from someone whose name was S. Now I'm supposed to feel like they got the credentials on the pax.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Choochie said:


> Can you drive in MA? I got a pax who asked me to take her to Pawtucket and I decided to go and when I got there providence was surging, but I didn't stay cause even at 2x .80 it's still better in MA than RI.


CT drivers can drive in NJ, western MA, and RI. I took a pax to Providence and as soon as I ended the trip I got pinged immediately during a surge. I cancelled it and got the hell out of there.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Simon said:


> This is the really the only way to make any decent money with Uber.


Driving to the pin and hiding for 5 min then cancelling and getting $8 and no rating works for me!


----------



## glorivi05 (Aug 24, 2015)

ORT said:


> This is the same ludicrous email they send to every market when they cut the rates, the only people who make more money is Uber, for you to make what you made before you need to drive longer hours and put more miles on your car, anyone with half a brain can figure this out. They did this in NYC, cut us by 35% and told us we will make more money, lol "I send them an email asking them when they would be sending me the wings for my car, so I can fly over the traffic and do more fares per hour, they still have not responded, the wings are probably still in development", it's been a nightmare since, they also added another 20,000 plus cars, so yes more fares for uber, not the individual driver, anyone who buys what they are selling, I will give you my number, please call me, I have a bridge to sell you.
> Uber is trying to suffocate the competition on the drivers backs.
> Anyone here who thinks this is fantastic, needs to get themselves checked.


Over here in CT is slow, we don't make money before and doub it we will do it now, 20% discount in the trips is equal to 20% more miles, 20% more tired, and my wallet 20% more poor


----------



## UberArch (Nov 17, 2015)

ORT said:


> This is the same ludicrous email they send to every market when they cut the rates, the only people who make more money is Uber, for you to make what you made before you need to drive longer hours and put more miles on your car, anyone with half a brain can figure this out. They did this in NYC, cut us by 35% and told us we will make more money, lol "I send them an email asking them when they would be sending me the wings for my car, so I can fly over the traffic and do more fares per hour, they still have not responded, the wings are probably still in development", it's been a nightmare since, they also added another 20,000 plus cars, so yes more fares for uber, not the individual driver, anyone who buys what they are selling, I will give you my number, please call me, I have a bridge to sell you.
> Uber is trying to suffocate the competition on the drivers backs.
> Anyone here who thinks this is fantastic, needs to get themselves checked.


Same response we got in MO. How dumb do they think we are?


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

UberArch said:


> Same response we got in MO. How dumb do they think we are?


Dumb as a bag of rocks, but they are hopping you log off for good, and that the new guy will take your place that is paying a higher commission to Uber. 
This company is run by sociopaths, even one of my pax told me so.


----------



## Car13whereareyou (Nov 8, 2015)

So let me get this straight we all sign the new rate or we all do not sign it , I have not signed it yet. Wondering what to do I know if I don't sign it there will be hundreds that do so I guess I will have to sign it lose money to make money does not seem right then it's surely not the American Way. Car13


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Car13whereareyou said:


> So let me get this straight we all sign the new rate or we all do not sign it , I have not signed it yet. Wondering what to do I know if I don't sign it there will be hundreds that do so I guess I will have to sign it lose money to make money does not seem right then it's surely not the American Way. Car13


i guess no ticki no laundry- no signy no pingy.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Car13whereareyou said:


> So let me get this straight we all sign the new rate or we all do not sign it , I have not signed it yet. Wondering what to do I know if I don't sign it there will be hundreds that do so I guess I will have to sign it lose money to make money does not seem right then it's surely not the American Way. Car13


You can always drive in MA - we still have decent rates!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Choochie said:


> You can always drive in MA - we still have decent rates!


Yup..

Dont drive Connecticut at all... but you will... and so will many other dummie drivers who think thier only expense is gas.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Simon said:


> Yup..
> 
> Dont drive Connecticut at all... but you will... and so will many other dummie drivers who think thier only expense is gas.


Yes, but if you need a write off - go ahead and drive.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If lyft offers pax the ability to tip,
Why aren't uber drivers going over?

I think it's been said that lyft charges less % too, no?

I believe where uber has the gold nugget is the app (and the money poured in) as well as the cool marketing


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

You've got to be out of your mind wasting your time driving people around for $1.10/mile and $.16/minute. I can't believe people actually do this. Absolutely ridiculous. You can make more money on the side of the road asking for spare change.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If lyft offers pax the ability to tip,
> Why aren't uber drivers going over?
> 
> I think it's been said that lyft charges less % too, no?
> ...


they are but it isn't quite as busy


----------



## Dawid Smreczak (Nov 17, 2015)

Your rates are still better than Chicago rates where it's .90 cents a mile. Your cuts are just the beginning.


----------



## gipgroup08 (Feb 19, 2015)

mars is waiting said:


> How do they figure that since lowering your fares you'll make more money?


You'll make more hourly but that's because your driving more, remember we get paid by the mile. Uber likes to trick you by making it sound better than it is by showing you what you make by the hour.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber's just going to keep cutting rates on you x drivers because you keep driving for whatever they tell you to drive for. I bet there's more drivers now than ever before and prices are lower than they've ever been.

They've destroyed the taxi industry by undercutting them. They're doing the same to their drivers. Do you guys really think uber cares how much or how little you make? They don't, at all. Their goal is to create a monopoly and they're doing that by charging the cheapest rates possible while people continue to sign up for an easy/flexible job with their brand new cars. If one of you guys quit, 10 more drivers will sign up to replace that one person.


----------



## kern44 (Nov 19, 2015)

IMO 20% is too much. Some of my recent pax were not aware of the savings, others didn't care. They wanted the efficiency of Uber. From a driver's perspective, working in a large city is the only way to make some spare change.
It was a fun experiment.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber is committed to providing the highest quality and most affordable transportation options for riders in Connecticut. To ensure both strong partner earnings and high rider demand, Uber will be reducing prices on trips that begin in Fairfield, Litchfield, New Haven, New London, Tolland, Middlesex, and Windham counties by 20% beginning on Wednesday, November 18, at noon. We have seen significant increases in demand in dozens of other markets when making these changes, most recently in Hartford County, and expect similar results in the rest of the state.
> *GUARANTEE*
> We are so confident that this is the right change for our partners *we are implementing a gross bookings guarantee*of $13 and $15 per hour during peak times over the next week.
> 
> ...


Noticed they wont guarantee 1 ride per hour. The driver needs figure out a way to find one passenger per hour and make that happen? I guess they're not sure they can increase ridership after all.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> Noticed they wont guarantee 1 ride per hour. The driver needs figure out a way to find one passenger per hour and make that happen? I guess they're not sure they can increase ridership after all.


yep, they control everything and it's always in their favor


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

They dropped the rates in Hartford county about Sept 1st, right before all the college students came back. When I drove the college students accounted for about 3/4 of my rides. So of course they are making more in fares after the cut because the rider base tripled with the return of the students. They somehow left that fact out. Maybe if they gave out figures that compared similar months, say last October with this October I don't think the graph would look the same, and that's if you can believe ubers figures, uber has taken abstract mathematics to an all time high or low depending on how you look at it.


----------



## kevinuberscrewed (Nov 21, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> Noticed they wont guarantee 1 ride per hour. The driver needs figure out a way to find one passenger per hour and make that happen? I guess they're not sure they can increase ridership after all.


Connecticut Uber drivers just got ****ed. Started driving last week and did ok, more effort this week and i don't see the money coming. dug in and saw the 20% rate reduction. been going back and forth with them on chat regarding this and spineless shits won't answer the questions.


----------



## kevinuberscrewed (Nov 21, 2015)

Connecticut Uber drivers just got ****ed. Started driving last week and did ok, more effort this week and i don't see the money coming. dug in and saw the 20% rate reduction. been going back and forth with them on chat regarding this and spineless shits won't answer the questions.


----------



## kevinuberscrewed (Nov 21, 2015)

gipgroup08 said:


> You'll make more hourly but that's because your driving more, remember we get paid by the mile. Uber likes to trick you by making it sound better than it is by showing you what you make by the hour.





uberguy_in_ct said:


> They dropped the rates in Hartford county about Sept 1st, right before all the college students came back. When I drove the college students accounted for about 3/4 of my rides. So of course they are making more in fares after the cut because the rider base tripled with the return of the students. They somehow left that fact out. Maybe if they gave out figures that compared similar months, say last October with this October I don't think the graph would look the same, and that's if you can believe ubers figures, uber has taken abstract mathematics to an all time high or low depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Mike in CT (Nov 8, 2015)

Simon said:


> This is the really the only way to make any decent money with Uber.


How do you get uber black?


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Mike in CT said:


> How do you get uber black?


Livery license, commercial insurance, commercial (z or l) plates, dot permit, and uber black approved car.


----------

